# Mother sitting on baby?



## chief5151 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok--I thought I had some eggs on my balcony that were duds. This afternoon the father was sitting on what I thought were eggs and I went out on the balcony. He flew off and I saw a baby pigeon. Kind of an ugly little thing (yellow brown feathers and a big beak). And I hadn't noticed the baby because the parents have been sitting right on top of it all the time. Is this normal? Also, there were two eggs but apparently only one hatched. The other egg is gone. Where did it go? 

I just don't understand how the baby can even breathe but it is definitely alive. Kind of cool to see this baby bird. Any info is appreciated. I don't know anything. Thanks.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations on the baby.
The parents will sit on it for about 10 days, then they will start leaving the baby for short periods and then longer and so on until the baby is weaned.
They might have removed the egg that didn't hatch, sometimes they just throw it out of the nest, they know it is no good. 
Or, possibly a predator might have taken it, but I doubt it, he would have gone after the baby and not the egg.
Well, enjoy watching this baby grow, it is a lot of fun.

Reti


----------

